# 12 yr Old with Body Jerking (all times of day)



## dbeacham15 (Mar 22, 2018)

Hello everyone, I'm new to this forum. I sought something like this out to ask this question as it has been freaking me out. I have brought my 12 yr old Golden to the vet and her bloodwork and everything checks out. I explained to the vet what was happening and he didn't seem overly concerned, but it has been getting worse and I don't want to be the overactive parent, but I also don't like my dog having issues. 

Basically what is happening, is at random times her entire body will just jerk as if all her muscles tighten up for a second and then back to normal. I know it freaks her out because she will come running up to me with her tail between her legs after. She usually is smacking her tongue after for a bit. While walking, she will collapse sometimes (because her legs tense causing her to lose footing). They are not prolonged spasms. As mentioned they are quick jerks, but they seem to be happening with more frequency now (started noticing them about 3 months ago). 

I think I'm going to take her back, but I'm not really sure how to describe this any differently and am worried I might be doing my dog an injustice by just accepting a non-concerned verdict when I know there is something wrong here. Anyone come across something like this? If nothing else maybe points me in a direction to see if I can explain it better. 

Thank you for any help!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This sounds like seizure activity. If your general vet is not helping, find a specialist.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, I saw your picture of Jasmine in the Old Gold thread, she's beautiful. 

I'm sorry to hear this, I would get a referral to have a specialist check her out or if you are close to a Univ. Vet School, see if you can get her an appt. there to be seen.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I too would be seeking a specialist's opinion. Ask the vet to refer you to a neurologist- no need to even go back in if that's what you want, a referral... if it were one of my elders, I would be very worried and do not think it is nothing. You're a good owner to have noticed it, and to be following it, so don't let a casual attitude keep you from seeking the answers you need to keep her life quality good. It might be that the vet figures she is a Golden, and old, so not something to invest a lot of inquiry in.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

You have received some great advice above. I just want to add how sorry I am and how scary that must be for you. I hope you get some answers for your sweet Jasmine. Good luck.


----------



## dbeacham15 (Mar 22, 2018)

Thank you for the replies above. I am going to call tomorrow and ask for the referral and see if I can get her to see a neuro or something. I haven't read many good reviews on the only one I am aware of here in Orlando, so gonna spread the radius around and maybe try the UF vet school. 

Thanks again!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Vet schools are often a very good resource.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Oh, yes- if you are in Orlando just go to UF. The biggest plus (imo) besides greatest minds at a vet school is that if they need a referral themselves to another specialty they can get it right then. Referring Veterinarians » Small Animal Hospital » College of Veterinary Medicine » University of Florida


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Seizures*

I agree I would get her to a vet or vet school asap. Sounds like seizures.
I think you are describing it well. What about taking a video?


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

See if you can’t get some video of it happening. Murphy’s law states it’ll never happen in front of the doctors. 

It’ll be a lot easier for them to work with and understand what you are talking about if they can actually see it.


----------



## dbeacham15 (Mar 22, 2018)

I was able to get her an apt at UF vet school/hospital this week. One question I have. Has anyone had an MRI done on their senior dog?? It sounds like that is the direction they usually go in from what I have been reading. I have concerns about the anesthetic at her age, and then worry that if they do see anything. Is there anything they would be able to do anyway at her age. Obviously I will take the VET's recomendations into consideration, but I also value the opinions of owners who have gone through this as they have the most vested interest in their loved ones. 

Thank you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've taken my dogs in the past to a Vet School in another State, I found them to be very thorough, try not to worry. 

The Vets will take her age and the use of Anesthesia into consideration before they do the MRI. 

Sending good thoughts to you and Jasmine.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Every situation is so different it is hard to project what should be done until you get more info. Try to have some really nice days with her, doing some fun things. Rukie likes walks, rides, and cheeseburgers from a drive-thru. I can tell you will be putting her best interest first, so like Carolina Mom said, try not to worry. The vets will be helpful in guiding you and taking good care of her. Maybe she will just need some medicine. Prayers and good thoughts coming to you.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I am happy to see you have an apt with UF vet school. What you are describing does sound like mini-seizures. Catching them early could possibly prevent a full-blown seizure if it is what it turns out to be. This is was happened with our guy. He did end up on meds, but handled them well. Just wanted to mention, even after the full seizure his blood work came back good, so not always is this something that really shows up in those types of tests. However, just from the description I am surprised your Vet did not mention this as a possibility. Best of luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## dbeacham15 (Mar 22, 2018)

I was finally able to get one of her "jolts" on video. (Link below) They are happening with a bit more frequency now. Our apt is Wed. a.m. It is weird bc it's like they quickly happen and she just goes back about her business.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/EEGTX53E2mX54bx53


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow - that could have been my dog in the picture. That is exactly how his seizures started. At first I thought it was something else, then as you say, they started with more frequency. As you say, they have it, and then are back to normal. Once he started in with the full seizure, he had 2, we then started him on Phenobarbital. It took a bit for his body to adjust, but after a couple of weeks he adjusted to it. Good luck with your apt!


----------



## dbeacham15 (Mar 22, 2018)

Our3dogs said:


> Wow - that could have been my dog in the picture. That is exactly how his seizures started. At first I thought it was something else, then as you say, they started with more frequency. As you say, they have it, and then are back to normal. Once he started in with the full seizure, he had 2, we then started him on Phenobarbital. It took a bit for his body to adjust, but after a couple of weeks he adjusted to it. Good luck with your apt!


Maybe I'm putting the "cart before the horse", but did you do an MRI or anything like that? Obviously my first thought was oh she has a brain tumor or something. More I am reading, it seems like it could be so many different things. She has not other issues I can tell. Still eats, drinks, gets excited for rides and her Swim day every Sunday. It's literally just these quick little jolts.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

When our boy started having those twitches, and then ultimately the first big seizure, I talked to a very good friend who is a Vet as well. After the first seizure he recovered, we took him to the emergency clinic as it was on a Sat. afternoon. They ran some blood work but it did come back in good shape. That Monday we went to see our primary Vet. He said we would wait and see before rushing to the meds. Then about a week later he had another smaller seizure. At that point we started the Phenobarbital. A couple of months later when I noticed the twitches starting to happen again, we went for a checkup. We had to increase the meds a bit as his body had gotten use to that level. When it all started, in talking with my vet friend I asked about doing an MRI. Though expensive, I would have done it. She told me - what will you do with the information? You are not going to do brain surgery. It really will not change how to treat Logan. He will still be on meds to control the seizures. I so appreciated her honesty with me. She was right. If they found something, it would not change the outcome so we opted not to do the MRI. Everything was based on the physical evidence he was presenting. I think Logan was on pheno for almost 2 years before he got bone cancer. He would have been 12. I do have to say, that at the time I was on another Golden forum and several talked about their dogs who had seizures. Because I had been following what they were going through, when it happened, I was not totally unprepared. I had to calm my husband as we waited for it to pass and then go to emergency to get him checked out. One final thing - doing different treatment options such as an MRI is strictly a personal choice. Sometimes there is not a yes or no answer. You just need to do what you think is best. The choice we made was what we thought best for our boy. Good luck to you!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Your girl is beautiful, I love the old gold.


How did the appointment go?


----------



## dbeacham15 (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks for the information. I just got home from the APT (Been there since 9am ... ). So I went over everything and their plan was to do bloodwork, urinalysis, Chest X-Ray and Ultrasound of the abdomen. They were looking for anything systemic. The Resident said that the ticks I am describing aren't the typical presentation for seizures, but would not definitely say that is not what they were. The ultrasounds / x-rays and bloodwork came back normal. There was nothing remarkable about them, which meant if there was anything nasty.. it hadn't spread. 

Next steps. They prescribed Kreppa (sp?) The Anti - Epileptic medicine to see if that controls her Jolts. They said if it works, it means it is seizure and it is probably something with her brain going on. Her suspicion is that it is something, but she can't say what without an MRI. They said it could be inflammation or a mass. So... 2 hour drive to Gainesville, 8 hours of waiting, 1000 dollars worth of testing yields.. We aren't sure what the issue is. I could pay another 2500 to POSSIBLY see something on the MRI, but no guarantee. I don't really care about the money, like was mentioned earlier. I guess if I get the MRI and they find something; is there really anything I could or would do anyway. I don't think the idea of operating on the brain of my 12 yr old Golden is something I have any interest in entertaining. Soooo I will see how these meds do. She is groggy right now from the sedation for the ultrasounds. (makes me sad when she is like that). 

I appreciate all the thoughts and advice etc. I hate feeling helpless and still not really knowing what is going on with here. One thing we did notice. It almost seems like I can trigger her jolt with certain sounds.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Just wanted to send you kind thoughts and a hug. Have been watching your thread and know how hard it is to figure things out. You are doing a great job of supporting and loving your girl as you work with your vets to understand what's happening.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Who was your resident?
Was your appointment w neurology?

I know it is frustrating. And something's up, for sure- I hope you get to know what that is soon. If the meds do not change anything, don't let much time go by or the labs you've done will have to be repeated... 
what a blessing nothing on U/S!!!!
That is truly wonderful news. They'd have seen some scary stuff if it'd been there, so that has to feel good!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Well it is disappointing not to have a definite answer, but at least there is not a horrible diagnosis. Maybe the medicine will take care of it. Try not to stress.


----------



## dbeacham15 (Mar 22, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> Who was your resident?
> Was your appointment w neurology?
> 
> I know it is frustrating. And something's up, for sure- I hope you get to know what that is soon. If the meds do not change anything, don't let much time go by or the labs you've done will have to be repeated...
> ...


Hello. Yes it was with neurology and Dr. Jones was the resident. She was nice and was thoughtful in her analysis. It seems like both her and I have a feeling there is something going on with her brain, but she didn't want to definitively say it even though she said that was her suspicion. I started Jaz on the Keppra this morning so we will see how she does.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the update after your apt. The interesting thing about the twitches and/or seizures is that generally all the tests we ran came back that overall our boy was in pretty good health. At least with the US you know there is nothing nasty going on somewhere else. As both my Vet friend and our Vet explained to me, most times it is something in the brain. Not necessarily a brain tumor but things just start to short-circuit. I do not believe Keppra was around when our boy started taking Pheno. I googled it and it does have some positive things about it. We'll cross our fingers and paws that you do notice improvement with it.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Might research CBD oil. 
It’s got many uses but I personally think it can really shine with seizure issues. Could help and be a little less than RX meds in terms of side effects. 

Sorry you didn’t get any good answers.


----------



## Toby’s mom (Feb 4, 2020)

I'm just seeing this post for the first time. Our 9 year old golden is having the same issue. He is on Zonisimide and it isn't helping. I'm just curious if the Kepra helped your golden at all? I sure hope your baby is doing better now!


----------

